# Minn kota terrova issues



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Minn kota terrova 55 I pilot will turn left but when I turn right it stops the motor from moving very frustrating when you can only turn left wonder if remote is bad or has anyone experienced this or is there a setting in there thanks


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you have a foot pedal, that's the easiest way to troubleshoot if its the remote. 

if it doesn't work with pedal then you know its the engine


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

No foot pedal I might be able to get one


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

google MinnKota - go to Support - go to FAQ... worth a try... also sure you got good batteries in the remote? cord not wrapped up right?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like maybe the Trolling motor came from a NASCAR Fan...,


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Battery on remote was half way


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Andrew24 said:


> Battery on remote was half way


Check all of your connections. 

Make sure that the shaft of the trolling motor is also all the way seated in the steering groove.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I had trouble with remote battery contacts. I had to gently pry the thin metal strip up under the battery it made better contact and stopped randomly misbehaving, of course only after trying a few new batteries.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

winterize all electronics - take em out (batteries) and replace every spring (cheap insurance) or... keep a spare set with you at all times... when a fishing trip and water is involved I like to do both


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont know where abouts your located but there is a minn Kota service guy in Norwalk, OH that has done work for me an is very helpful.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

any resolution?


----------

